# Bigstick's 55 gallon Cichlid Tank-Update-9-22



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

I wanted to show the evolution of my tank. I have learned so much form the folks on here and apperciate all of the insperation and info that you all provide. This is such a fun and rewarding hoddy when you get going. So here is the evoultion of my tank.

Stated out with a ton of rockwork and few plants









The tank was doing ok but I wanted it to really take off. I took out lot of rocks and added alot more plants. This is prior to pressurized CO2.









After CO2 the tank is great, I can grow almost any plant that I want to and I am starting to get sick of the weekly trimming But the reward is great, the fish are happy and breeding like they never did before and a real joy to watch.



























And a few of my favorite fish

















I am still changing alot, moving plants and trying to get it to look its best. I think that it lacks a little depth but some plants are still filling in and I have some things that I want to do yet. If you have any layout suggestions that would be apperciated. Thanks for looking


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Not bad, love the fake rocky background. So far has there been any damage to your plants?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

A little, its a trial and error thing, but they pretty much leave everything it there alone. They are starting to dig and that is what really get me POd. But they are to pretty and to much fun to watch to get too excited about


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

A little update added some dwarf sag, a good trimming and started EI today. So we will see how it progresses. Some plants are still filling in


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

Your tank is looking awesome!!! It's a temptation at trying my luck with them.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Safado said:


> Your tank is looking awesome!!! It's a temptation at trying my luck with them.


Thanks alot, I see that your tank is comming along well too


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (May 13, 2005)

That's an awsome tank. I love to see Cichlids in a planted aquarium! roud:


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Just to keep my journal going this my tank after about 1 month of EI. Everything is growing very well. I still have some spot alage but I am pleased at how everything is filling in.






































Let me know what you think I could do to improve the design


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

That's great progress! You should be proud! roud: 

With all that color, I need to go get my wife to see it... she's wild for that! Good work!


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Ummm, am I missing something here? Why are the fish not uprooting your plants? Are you feeding them lots of veggies? That is one great looking tank, very well done. I know it is a lot to ask, but can you list the flora/ fauna you have in there? Very clear pics.

That tank wants me to get rid of my gigantic java fern... :icon_roll


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

jart said:


> Ummm, am I missing something here? Why are the fish not uprooting your plants? Are you feeding them lots of veggies? That is one great looking tank, very well done. I know it is a lot to ask, but can you list the flora/ fauna you have in there? Very clear pics.
> 
> That tank wants me to get rid of my gigantic java fern... :icon_roll



Thank you for the comments.

As far a uprooting the plants.... I guess I'm just lucky. It is so against the "norm" to have a planted cichlid tank. Let alone a so far successful one. I was thinking the other day that it might me the diet, the cichlids in this tank are Peacocks and cichlids from Lake Tanganyika these cichlids are not herbivores like Malawi Mbuna cichlids (a few are these type, the yellow ones). I feed these cichlids New Life spectrum food and that my be part of the reason, and I feed twice a day so the dont feed on the plants. Also they have destroyed a few of the plants. It trial and error when introducing new fish and plants to the mix. But the fish are so fun to watch interact with each other.

I will list the flora when I get a chance


----------



## VWD (Oct 9, 2005)

Great looking tank


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Very colorful, nice healthy looking plants... great job ! roud:
I really like the black and white striped fish, what are they ?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the commets, I need to update it a little has changed. The black and whit stripped fish is a Cyphotilapia frontosa (aka: frontosa/front). They will out grow my 55 gallon, but I didn't know any better when I bought them and neither did the fish store. They are a cichlid from Lake Tanganyika


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

Very nice looking tank.
Love the reds in front.
Usually I'm not a big fan of printed backgrounds, but I think you are making yours work.
Will you be keeping it high on the sides and low in the middle?
If so, will the middle grow to hide the heater?
I think the heater is a little distracting presently.
One thing I'd suggest to think about is creating a focal point. 
I think things almost look too busy, with the wild profusion of various healthy plants.
55s are tough to scape well - I think you are well on your way.
A little tweaking here and there will make tremendous difference.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

eds said:


> Very nice looking tank.
> Love the reds in front.
> Usually I'm not a big fan of printed backgrounds, but I think you are making yours work.
> Will you be keeping it high on the sides and low in the middle?
> ...



This pic is a little old and it has filled in pretty well

The thing that you see in the middle isn't a heater its a powerhead with a quick filter attached to power my Under gravel jets. The ludwiga has filled that area in pretty well.

I have a serious collectoritus(sp?) problem so I agree that it is a little busy, when I settle on what plants I want I will try and create a focal point. Thanks for the suggestions it is appericated!!!


----------



## anchor10 (Dec 30, 2005)

I love this tank. I've been doing the rock scaping thing and I'm getting bored with it. I also have Africans from both Lakes! Are you doing this with 2 watts per gallon? What co2 system are you using, and did it alter your pH?

Thanks.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

anchor10 said:


> I love this tank. I've been doing the rock scaping thing and I'm getting bored with it. I also have Africans from both Lakes! Are you doing this with 2 watts per gallon? What co2 system are you using, and did it alter your pH?
> 
> Thanks.



Hey thanks alot, yes I am using 2WPG, it is pressurized CO2 and yes it alters the PH, the cichlids dont seem to mind thought. I think that they are more senstive to the GH of the water then the PH which is about 6.7-6.8. The yellow labs are still breeding. I actually rescaped this tank so it looks very different, I'll have to update the journal.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Here it sits on 1-26. I am thinking of getting rid of my cichlds and doing something else with the tank.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Here it is today. Needs trimmed up a little. I was having some hair algae issues but I cleared that up with 50 ml of hydrogen perxoide.
Photo is a little fuzzy but I was in a hurry


----------



## VITARTE (Jan 28, 2005)

bigstick120 said:


> Here it is today. Needs trimmed up a little. I was having some hair algae issues but I cleared that up with 50 ml of hydrogen perxoide.
> Photo is a little fuzzy but I was in a hurry


Hey Big,
I know there's a thread about it, but do you mind elaborating a little about the 50 ml hydrogen peroxide algae treatment in your tank.
Thanks
Rafo.
PS. Great looking tank btw.


----------



## vandyll (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice looking tank. Hope they leave your plants alone for the most part.

I must say, those frontosas are gorgeous


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

VITARTE said:


> Hey Big,
> I know there's a thread about it, but do you mind elaborating a little about the 50 ml hydrogen peroxide algae treatment in your tank.
> Thanks
> Rafo.
> PS. Great looking tank btw.


I based mine off of this link H2O2
I spot treated the areas that has some black spot and thread was heavy on my needle leaf java fern that is tied to driftwood. I used a syringe to treat the areas, turned off the filters and left it sit for about 10 minutes. Did a 50% water change. It bubbled a little but not crazy like I have heard others say. It didnt look like to did anything but 2-3 days later it was pretty much gone. No harm to the fish or any plants. I wasnt very bad but I hate any algae


----------



## guaiac_boy (Nov 5, 2005)

Bigstick,

You sent me a very nice plant package once. It's kind of fun to see where they all came from. The A. reneki, repens, and ceylon are all doing great in my tank.


----------



## awrieger (May 12, 2005)

That's looking really great! roud:


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Did a little overhaul this weekend

Now I just play the waiting game and see how it looks when it fills in.

Before:










After:


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Whoaaa. I really love the "before"! The wood in the "after" is interesting, but I'm gonna have to wait for the grow in too! I suppose this, and any major change, is an act of faith!

That is unless you are like Amano, who says he can see what it's going to look like in his mind's eye. Me, I'm gonna wait for the grow-in, and hope it looks as good as the "before". That was great!


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

HA!!! I have a 'vision' but not like Amano!! It was just to much jungle before, I thinned out a TON of plants. It was just to full and didnt seem to have any direction or focal point. Hopefully the middle will be full and the sides will fill in with the stems. Time will only tell


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Stick....U have one hell of a tank!!! The before tank........Picture it with a black background!! Now go back an put it back the way it was!!:hihi: :hihi:


----------



## DrAzE03 (Nov 1, 2005)

love how the fronts look w/ the plants. Would like 2 see how your new setup fills out.


----------



## waterdog (Feb 16, 2006)

You work on something, get it going good, it thrives and than you rip it all apart. Got to love this hobby !! I am also working on a planted cichlid tank, but mine all mbuna. so far so good. still into the heavy purchase phase, trying new plants, upgrading lighting, trying ferts etc....


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Your tank is incredible.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

i love your tank but I have to say I like the before better


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the comments, but that stocking list is gone:icon_cry: 

I took all the cichlids to the LFS about 3 months ago and the tank is now stocked with rummy nose, ember tetras, cories, tiger shrimp. The layout has changed alot also. Guess I need to start a new photo album for it!

I was getting tired of them tearing up new plats that I introduced, but at least its proof that you can have african cichlids in a planted tank, its just a little more work and difficult to have a small clean up crew!


----------



## XenoMorph2049 (Jun 17, 2006)

Sad to hear you changed out the inhabitants. Those were some gorgeous Fronts and the Synodontis was flat out AWSOME. I have a theory as to why your fish ignored the plants in the tank, but demolished new ones when added. When I had my cichlid tank up, I had a mix of Malawi and Tanginikan cichlids. Mine pretty much did the same thing, except I didnt have plants. Whenever there are pre existing objects in the tank, the fish seem to view EVERYTHING as teritorial markers and dont touch them. Also, they (almost) never bothered "old tenants". Thats one of the reasons I used each spieces approximate aggresion lvl to stock the tank. More peacefull fish went in first, then as I added fish, the species added were considered a bit more aggressive. worked well most of the time, but, unfortunately, I got a fluke coward compresscicep who was constantly forced into a small corner of the tank. Most of the time Comp's are pretty bold (there egg stealers designed to sneak in, eat eggs, all the while turning there sides, pretty much armored, to the adults for protection). Was actually thinking of trying a planted cichlid tank before I decided to go planted community tank, but I REALLY didnt want to try to explain why the big fish were eating the little fish.... (feeders, NOT goldfish, but gutloaded, tank raised live bearers...feeder fish= BAD)


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Thats a good theory, thanks


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

XenoMorph2049 said:


> Sad to hear you changed out the inhabitants. Those were some gorgeous Fronts and the Synodontis was flat out AWSOME. I have a theory as to why your fish ignored the plants in the tank, but demolished new ones when added. When I had my cichlid tank up, I had a mix of Malawi and Tanginikan cichlids. Mine pretty much did the same thing, except I didnt have plants. Whenever there are pre existing objects in the tank, the fish seem to view EVERYTHING as teritorial markers and dont touch them. Also, they (almost) never bothered "old tenants". Thats one of the reasons I used each spieces approximate aggresion lvl to stock the tank. More peacefull fish went in first, then as I added fish, the species added were considered a bit more aggressive. worked well most of the time, but, unfortunately, I got a fluke coward compresscicep who was constantly forced into a small corner of the tank. Most of the time Comp's are pretty bold (there egg stealers designed to sneak in, eat eggs, all the while turning there sides, pretty much armored, to the adults for protection). Was actually thinking of trying a planted cichlid tank before I decided to go planted community tank, but I REALLY didnt want to try to explain why the big fish were eating the little fish.... (feeders, NOT goldfish, but gutloaded, tank raised live bearers...feeder fish= BAD)


I kept africans yrs ago. Whenever I wanted to add fish I would rearrange the rocks. No fatalities.


----------



## XenoMorph2049 (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah, I knew a LOT of people that didnt want to "deal" wiith the hassle, thencomplain at massive fish loss. Resets work well for erasing territorial markers. I used primarily lace rock and I constantly rescaped it just for asthetic and cleaning purposes. Eentually, I want to get a 18og for another cichlid setup, but not untill my 2 daughters understand the food chain a little better......


----------



## Fishboy08 (Jul 19, 2006)

Actually,

No offense or anything, but I think it is better that you got rid of that stock list. I am a cichlid enthusiast, and it is not good to keep species from one lake with those of another, let alone mixing all three. I guess you just got lucky, but I wouldn't advise you or anyone else to do that in the future, as all parameters in each lake are different, the occupants of the different lakes have different needs, and it could seriously harm then fish if put in different parameters than needed. Cichlids are also some of the more fragile fish, alot like discus, especially Fronts. Im not trying to be rude, but I would just like everyone to know that, that kind of setup would need alot of research put into it before you could see it happen safely, if at all. Like I said I am not saying you didn't put any thought in it, I would just like to warn people before they go and spend all that money on cichlids because they arent as cheap as other tropical fish, and I hate to see fish die because of the owner not doing what they are supposed to. So no disrespect meant, just my 2 cents. 

But, I will have to give you props for the setup. Perfect colour coordination and it did look so beautiful. The plants did look so well with the bright and vivid coloration of the cichlids. Good job and good luck with the new stock!

Thanks for the time!

Fishboy08


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

I agree with you Fishboy, it started as a Tang, tank but then I just HAD to have peacocks! Very little research later I had them. Another reason that I got rid of the fish, Fronts need a much larger tank. But I do miss those fish! Very beautiful and interesting behavior, in a few years I will do another one. It was an expensive lesson but I enjoyed it and learned a ton about this hobby so chalk it up it the lessons learned category.


----------



## Fishboy08 (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah, like I said I wasn't trying to make you an outcast by any means. It was just one of those things that I knew, and something important that I think, and I just wanted to pass it on to help prevent a horrible disaster if done wrong. And you were correct about the Fronts, they can easily top 7-8 inches if fed right. And same with the peacocks. Im not sure exactly which you had (I believe that yellow one, the second peacock picture) was either a Sunshine or a Lemon Jake. And I know the Lemon Jake can top 6 inches also. Well I am glad you understand now, and like I said, good luck with your future stock.

PS, I sent you a 2nd PM about payment for the anubias nana


----------



## Fishboy08 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey, so what has happened with this tank? Did you get a new stock or what? Can we get an update?!?!?!


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Yeah, its restocked, and been rescaped about 5 times!!! Ill have to start a new album soon. Ill see if I can do it this week.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

bigstick120 said:


> Yeah, its restocked, and been rescaped about 5 times!!! Ill have to start a new album soon. Ill see if I can do it this week.


Love to see some Updated Pics?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

I cant get this tank where I want it, the width of the tank makes it so hard! I just hacked it up, Ill try to get some new photos up


----------



## radiocognition (Dec 17, 2006)

very cool! wish my cichlids would stop digging


----------



## Architect1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Beautiful tank I wish I had that luck with plants. Also wish I had enought room to get some more cichlids But I have to wait for my baby discus to grow befor I put them in with the adults. So in do time. Great work hope to see more pics soon.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Long over due update. Here is the photo of the tank after the busy holidays and being away for a week or so. Upon my return and seeing the state of the tank I decide that I like it best as a jungle! Here it is in need of a trim


----------



## the underlord (Jan 10, 2007)

so very impressive. pardon the n00b-ish Q. but is there a place where I can read about your tank setup?

*edit, or is the link in the sig the best place, (been reading it all day!)


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

The info should be in the beginning of this thread, if you have a question just ask!


----------



## the underlord (Jan 10, 2007)

bigstick120 said:


> The info should be in the beginning of this thread, if you have a question just ask!


thanks, as a non-planted tank guy, the allure of all of your guys' planted tanks is too much! I'm just enjoying reading and reading (and searching! lol) this forum to gather as much info and build my first planted tank!


----------



## TigerLilly (Oct 11, 2004)

bigstick120 said:


> Long over due update.


This is just an AMAZING picture!! You seem to be able to do anything you want to do with your tanks, AND do it wonderful. That's a talent I'm sure many of us had. The cichlid set-up is very inspiring, even if some of the stocking list was incompatable long-term. It's very nice to see cichlids being kept successfully in a planted tank. Well, the more aggressive ones I mean.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

WOW! Thank you very much, glad you enjoy the tank and find it an inspiration


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

so how's about an update? you're way past due my friend.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

HA! The tank still looks about the same, I just finished hacking it up, so not photos this week, maybe next. Im actually growing out the plants to do a nice scape. Im going to switch over to Aquasoil and recently got some really sweet manzanita.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

This tank has really changed, love the last few versions. Hows it looking now?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

I tore it down and replaced the substrate with AS about 2 weeks ago. Ill post some photos in the next few days


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

OK the long over due update of this tank! I hosted the GWAPA meeting this month and afterwards a few members stuck around to help me get a decent shot of the tank. Let me know what you think


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow, you have made a big progress with your aquarium!!! Very nice layout! What is that plant at the very front right? I think it will look better if you remove that one stem.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, big change. Looks great!



>


----------



## fredyk (Jan 2, 2004)

it's really magnicifcent in person. Those blyxa aubertii are so full and lush. 
nice foreground, nice mid-ground, nice background.
Shows what can be done with a 55 gallon!


----------



## Kelley (Nov 2, 2006)

You are a master aquatic gardener! I am amazed by the beautiful growth in this tank!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Wow, that really is impressive. It is such a contrast when you provide a photo to compare the difference with...ahh the good old days when the tank was new, don't you miss them? lol!


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Thank you all for the comments! Yes that is a very dramatic change since I first started!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Very well done. whats your stock list now that you got rid of the cichlids??

BTW...I give you alot of credit for trying to keep the different cichlid species together. Although not usually reccomended, some people get away with it if the water parameters are just right. They looked gorgeous too.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah, he started growing plants like that after only about 6 months in the hobby. We quickly updated his status from beginner to advanced in the yearly club aquascaping contest. :smile:


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh My Fin' God that's just an awesome tank!!!! Such an inspiration. I was in Aqua World (I think that's what it's called in Randelstown) about a few months ago and met a dude who recommended I join GWAPA. Wish I were closer as I'm all the way over near OC but I'm giving it some serous consideration just for the educational value. To be able to pick your brain and others who's masterpieces I've seen here would be well worth the time and gas investment monthly.
________
Live Sex Webshows


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

bigstick120 said:


> Here it is today. Needs trimmed up a little. I was having some hair algae issues but I cleared that up with 50 ml of hydrogen perxoide.
> Photo is a little fuzzy but I was in a hurry


I had no clue you could use Hydrogen Peroxide in an aquarium w/out killing bb. Much less that it would kill hair alge. How do you dose it?
________
The Cliff Condo


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Tdon1md said:


> Oh My Fin' God that's just an awesome tank!!!! Such an inspiration. I was in Aqua World (I think that's what it's called in Randelstown) about a few months ago and met a dude who recommended I join GWAPA. Wish I were closer as I'm all the way over near OC but I'm giving it some serous consideration just for the educational value. To be able to pick your brain and others who's masterpieces I've seen here would be well worth the time and gas investment monthly.


Thank you! I think you mean aquarium depot? You really should check out GWAPA, lots of helpful folks. Are you coming to Aquafest? See GWAPA site for details. That should help you out, we are doing a demo tank and will auction it off


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

Yep, I'll be there @ 4:30 for the demo. Also going to check out the speaker @ 1:30 I think. Gonna try to make it there for the late morning and stay till the demo is over. Hope to see you there!
________
Sunset Boulevard Residence 2


----------



## Demise (Oct 24, 2007)

bigstick120 said:


>


WOW, wonderful tank! Seems like everything is in perfect place.


----------



## mikeb210 (Oct 17, 2007)

A tank like this is truly a contribution to this hobby and inspiration to us all. It really is beautiful.


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

What a show off!!! :wink: 

Beautiful tank Mr big!! roud: 

tc
Mark


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Big proboscus
WOW it looks amazing! You have this tank in a state of beauty!


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

WOW! Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## taoyeah (Jan 9, 2008)

Demise said:


> WOW, wonderful tank! Seems like everything is in perfect place.


i like the before more.now looks like in lfs the plants for sale in the tank.a little mess is more nature


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

taoyeah said:


> i like the before more.now looks like in lfs the plants for sale in the tank.a little mess is more nature


I can only wish we had LFS with sales tanks like this. 

Great looking tank Big.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

taoyeah said:


> i like the before more.now looks like in lfs the plants for sale in the tank.a little mess is more nature


Sorry I dont understand what you are saying?

Thanks!


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow!!! What an amazing inspiration. The colors and variety are really visually intriguing. So the cichlids don't decimate your plants (sorry if you've answered this - I didn't read the whole thing)?


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Bigstick, I think he was saying he prefers natural scapes to more uniform, dutch-esque ones. I like the after the best, myself, very clean and contrasted. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Z (Jul 5, 2007)

What are your ph and hardness levels?
what kind of substrateare you using?
could you tell me the names of your fish and are they carnivores or herbivores?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Incredible! Simply incredible.


----------



## 9am53 (Jan 23, 2008)

I wanted to do something l.ike this a few months ago with firemouths and an oscar, but chickened out...I see you didnt and it seriously paid off for you! well done!


----------



## akamasha (Mar 25, 2008)

WOWI have a 55 gallon tank and i can only dream to have it look so amazing !!! Thanks for posting this. I love it and i am so jealous


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Seems to me overdue for some updated pics... (please?  )


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Love your tank. It's gorgeous. I'm partial to the full tank look. Your plants are wonderfully place and love the color, texture, etc. Great! Great! Great!

NO wonder you have such great plants to sell!


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Thanks! I should have an update soon.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

...


----------



## will5 (Sep 30, 2005)

Is this tank still going with cichlids and plants, do you have an updated picture?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

This tank is looooooonnnnnnngggg gone!


----------



## will5 (Sep 30, 2005)

Ok thanks.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

bigstick120 said:


> This tank is looooooonnnnnnngggg gone!


You took it down? Did you replace it with a 120 like you wanted to?


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

I was going to insert the obligatory "zombie thread" comments when I saw this, but decided against it.

For what it's worth, Jeff, it would be nice to see a few of the tanks where so many of my plants have come from!!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

crazydaz said:


> I was going to insert the obligatory "zombie thread" comments when I saw this, but decided against it.
> 
> For what it's worth, Jeff, it would be nice to see a few of the tanks where so many of my plants have come from!!!


Same here :hihi: Haven't seen a post from bigstick in ages! Seems like just yesterday I was oooh-ing and ahh-ing over his cryptocoryne 'rosanervig' haha


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

bigstick120 said:


> Just to keep my journal going this my tank after about 1 month of EI. Everything is growing very well. I still have some spot alage but I am pleased at how everything is filling in.


ok..... seriously whats the secret, you broke the sacred fish rule, how did you get frontosas and electric yellows in a pretty heavy planted tank my friend? im currently building a 55 gal that i want to turn into a frontosa tank, but i would kill for plants check out my build in my signature if you would like, tips would be appreciated!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

my frontosa got bigger and tear up lots of my anubias collection
beware


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

those electric yellows are pretty big, dont they raise hell in that tank? mine tore up my plants..... although my peacocks were raised in a heavy planted tank and were very kind to the plants and other fish they grew up with


----------

